# SherMax vs. Big Stretch



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

What do you like and why (interior and exterior)


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

Big stretch is harder to squeeze out of the gun. Not a big issue if doing just a room or two, but when caulking a 4000 square foot house full if crown it can wear your wrist out. 
Here they put tons of crown in the houses, and for some reason the caulk always pops loose and pulls away. I have heard it blamed on the humidity and other things. Personally I think a lot of it is bad carpentry. I have used big stretch and shermax in different houses, now I am kinda waiting to see it there are any issues with either one down the road. 
Where I used to live I always used Alex Plus and never really had any issues.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

We use Dap 230 for interior crown moulding, or Dap Alex Fast Dry if it's a small job that needs to be painted quickly.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't like big stretch for interior.

I've been using white lightning for many applications this past year. I like the fast cure time. It helps me get jobs done faster and performs pretty decent.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use SherMax, DAP 230 and lately I've been trying Tower Tech.
Big stretch is not available around here


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I used SherMax for all my exteriors for the first time this year (I used to use SW 950A). I guess I'll wait to see if I have any call backs. I have a carpenter friend who swears by big stretch but I've never used it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

SW Maxflex I switched to from Shermax. It's a heavy bodied formula and seems to fill gaps better with less shrinkage after its dry. Maxflex is also a Duron product but now by demand SW sells it.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

In Demand said:


> .
> Here they put tons of crown in the houses, and for some reason the caulk always pops loose and pulls away. I have heard it blamed on the humidity and other things.


The walls expand and contract at a different rate than the ceilings. Most all caulks I've used other than Shermax fail down the road.

Has anyone used the BM caulk made specifically for crowns? 

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...ole=C#a_pt=use_other&piSheen=464&advs=1&tab=3


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Depending on the SW you frequent, they may be able to tint the shermax for you to.


----------

